# Christmas dinner



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

YoThis is a test thread to see if we can manage events better. If you are having Christmas dinner this year, please reply to this thread. I want to get it a few pages long.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Please people. Can you just reply with anything to help test this


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I will be having Christmas dinner, I will be drinking Peroni, I won't be watching the Queens speech but I will have a sleep afterwards. I will be disappointed if Chitty Chitty Bang Bang isn't on but I'll be glad if I don't get socks as a present.

Is that OK?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Will you be having turkey or goose?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Turkey crown, less wastage. Goose is a bit.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Afters?


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

I will be having Christmas dinner in Manila (it rhymes) ;-)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Obviously, if you want to start a thread that will extend to lots of pages then you need to ask a banal question about how to remove a dashboard sticker and, hey presto, 20 pages of opinion will follow:chuckle:

In the R35 section, of course.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kevtga said:


> I will be having Christmas dinner in Manila (it rhymes) ;-)


Will it be a thriller?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Afters?


Christmas pudding and some more Peroni or maybe Becks.

I'll be back to this in a bit as I am just about to have tea. And some Becks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Need a few more replies


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Turkey and beef - nom nom.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Lots of beer...


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

After starting the festivities in the morning with bacon, sausage and black pudding sandwiches. First beer around 10 am


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Im thinking of filling my tyres with stuffing - will it improve handling ? And what about my warranty ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lol. You having beef with dinner?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sweet. It works


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Hazza said:


> Im thinking of filling my tyres with stuffing - will it improve handling ? And what about my warranty ?


Just add cranberry sauce and you'll be fine


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Duck for us this year. Prawn / salmon roulade for starters and Chistmas pud with ice-cream for desert. Got some nice 50 year old brandy as a post prandial tipple (and a huge cigar my son bought me from Manila!):smokin:


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Lol. You having beef with dinner?


Ha - yeah - that punk turkey was well out of order last year so yeah - we got beef .


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Calendar looks good. What does it look like with more than one event on a day though ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have we ever had more than one event on a day? Lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Have we ever had more than one event on a day? Lol


Yes ... and 2014 will also not be an acception either!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Suck it up Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zing!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Im having Christmas dinner at the Palm restaurant, Hard rock Hotel Orlando FLorida!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Being of a more mature age than most on this forum I will be under intense pressure this Christmas with 21 family around the table.

Therefore one large goose (love the crispy skin), one large turkey and a giant slab of sirloin of beef done rare. Plus some vegetarian stuff for the anaemic daughter in law!

Loads of good wine and Peroni (not mixed), torch a couple of Xmas puddings and a caterpillar chocolate cake for the youngsters.

Leave the washing up to the masses and watch The Great Escape with some degree of flatulence, and miss the end as usual as I will be snoring horizontally on the sofa. 

Christmas done then Boxing day out at the local.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I shall be having dinner


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

And hopefully this may skip over a page so we can see if the title thread stays 'stuck' ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Seriously how many replies do we need!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

One more


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Like it?


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Not related to calendar stuff but recently have been on threads that say e.g. 3 pages but when you click on page 3 it just keeps bouncing me back to page 2 as of no page 3. Been on a few threads like it recently - what's up with that ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sat in Costa Coffee on Pride Park and all the staff have festive jumpers on and there's Christmas music playing. I don't think I'll be having my Christmas dinner here though.

How many more pages of shit do we have to create?


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I can think of fewer places id not want to be than pride park, on a saturday, in december !! Carnage.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Turkey for me.

Nice thick gravy and bread sauce.

You must try bread sauce if you never have!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm pushing the boat out this year and stretching to a sweet and sour Pot Noodle followed by a vanilla slice for pudding with a can of special brew


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

matt j said:


> I'm pushing the boat out this year and stretching to a sweet and sour Pot Noodle followed by a vanilla slice for pudding with a can of special brew


You know - no one likes a show off so keep your big plans to yourself.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be having 3 Christmas dinners, as it's at my mum's this year. 5 of us last time, and she bought a 31lb bird. I took some to work for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently they named CHRIStmas after me and do you think Jesus got double presents on crimbo day as it's his birthday as well ??


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Works well Mook, will PM you some thoughts.


----------

